

GeoFill - find users by IP or lookup and prefill forms for them - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/geofill-find-users-by-ip-or-lookup-and-prefill-forms-for-them

======
eli
I prefer to just unobstrusively pre-fill the country field based on IP, but
this is pretty cool.

Keep in mind it's gonna get it wrong for users on VPNs or web proxies.

~~~
qeorge
I agree, the message is a little much, but the idea is right on. All forms
should have this behavior.

